# The definitive guide to getting a visa for your wife in Dubai



## NickisinDubai (Jun 2, 2010)

Dear all,

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. The main reason why i joined is that i read conflicting information on how to apply for a visa for my wife and having just completed the process myself, thought i'd give you a definitive guide!

The MOST important thing to remember is that your marriage certificate must be legalised in the UK before your wife comes over, i didn't realise this and spent a lots of dosh on couriering certificates back and forth to the UK! Get someone in the UK to send your certificate to the Foreign and Commonwealth office in Milton Keynes so that they can legalise it (details on the FCO website under legalisation! - it's £28.80 per document + £6 speedy postage and takes 48hrs

Then when you have this legalised document in Dubai, take it to the British Embassy by the Creek in Bur Dubai and they vertify the FCO signature (another £28.80 and it'll be ready for collection the following morning)

Then take this approved certificate to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai (around the corner from the British Embassy). They notarise it for AED 150 and your certificate is then ready.

For the application, go to a typing office (I used the immigration office at Jebel Ali Free Zone gate 3), along with your salary certificate, copies of both passports including visa pages, marriage certificate, lots of passport photos of your wife (at least 6) and a stack of money. They will then charge the following

AED 760 for the application form and to kickstart the process
Take this application to one of the immigration desks, they will issue an entry visa

AED 500 for the application form to change the visa status to allow your wife to stay in the country for longer that 30days, to give you time to complete the application

Take this to the immigration desk and they change the status there and then

AED 460 for the application form for your wife's medical
Take this to one of the approved medical centres (i used the one in Al Satwa near the trade centre, waiting time 2hrs) - turnaround time for results 24hrs

when you get a text message the next day saying the results are in go back to the immigration office and pay...

AED 510 for the application form to get the visa stamp

Get the passport stamped and you're done!

Total cost: Around AED 2,750 + photos

Time to complete after marriage certificate has been sorted: 3 days!

Hope this helps


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Or if you work for a decent company the PRO does it all for you...

-


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

NickisinDubai said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Total cost: Around AED 2,750 + photos
> 
> ...


Thanks for this step-by-step as I'll be sorting this out on my own in a few months. 

One thing I did miss though - We are both arriving in Dubai together so can I start this process at the same time as getting myself the Entry Permit/Residency Permit? or do I have to get my own Residency sorted out before starting my wife's permit hunt?

I work for a small company - so part of the adventure is to get all this sorted out on my own


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going to the FCO office in MK in person to get mine legalised and then to the UAE embassy to get them to attest it aswell - then on a plane to Dubai


----------



## NickisinDubai (Jun 2, 2010)

*Wife Visa*

You need to get your visa sorted first as you need the details from it to apply for your wife's. Essentially her visa comes under yours.

The spouse visa does not allow your wife to work and therefore if your visa gets cancelled, so does hers. If she wants to work then after getting her residence visa she can apply for jobs and it is up to her employing company to apply for her employment visa to go alongside the residence visa.

If you're both coming in together, it should take 15-20 days for you to sort yours out and a further 5 or 6 days to get your wife's sorted. You should be just within your initial 30day entrance visas.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Despite the wording in a spouse's visa she may work and the husband simply needs to provide a NOC (no Objection Certificate). The employer then only has the cost of a Labour Card. They do not have to obtain a new visa for her, which can make her attractive to an employer due to lower costs.

A married woman who is on her husband's visa (many of us are on our own visas) must also obtain his permission for things like obtaining a driving licence and canno t have her own alcohol licence. Welcome to the 1950's.

-


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Despite the wording in a spouse's visa she may work and the husband simply needs to provide a NOC (no Objection Certificate). The employer then only has the cost of a Labour Card. They do not have to obtain a new visa for her, which can make her attractive to an employer due to lower costs.
> 
> A married woman who is on her husband's visa (many of us are on our own visas) must also obtain his permission for things like obtaining a driving licence and canno t have her own alcohol licence. Welcome to the 1950's.
> 
> -


HAA - that's not going to go over very well with the wife. 

Nick - thanks again for your post.


----------



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

just wondering NicksinDubai - did you not get the marriage certificate legalised by the UAE embassy in London after the FCO or was that not neccessary?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all,

This maybe a question that may have been answered many times, if so, oops sorry couldn't find the answer I need so if you can point me to the post that's fine too.

Just got off the boat, so question in 2 parts.

1. I got my marriage certifcate apostilled at the FCO in MK and attested @ the UAE embassy in London, do I need to go and do anything with it at the MOFA now I'm here?

2. Once initial residency permit is issued and wife arrives in DXB, any one know how fast it is possible to end up with the residency visa stamped in her passport? I'm told there are methods of paying more to get health check results and the visa issued quicker.

The problem I have is the my wife is pregnant and wants to have child here in Dubai, but my company health scheme doesn't cover maternity until 6 months aftervisa stamp, and our due date is beginning of Feb.

So the timing is getting tight and its all a bit exciting. 

Thanks for all words of wisdom and advice, once I've finished my company training in mid August I shall try to come and be sociable, scouts honour.

Regards

H-B-H


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Regards
> 
> H-B-H


Great name :clap2:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 2. Once initial residency permit is issued and wife arrives in DXB, any one know how fast it is possible to end up with the residency visa stamped in her passport? I'm told there are methods of paying more to get health check results and the visa issued quicker.
> 
> H-B-H


I think it will take 1 day. Go in the morning for the medical test, get the result in the afternoon, and get the visa stamped at the typing center in the medical center as well

The medical center in Al Safa has the "VIP" medical testing which gets done this quickly. They charge 650 Dhs for this VIP medical test (which normally costs in the region of 100-200 Dhs I think)
All the best !


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank-you for all your kind pointers, much appreciated.

Off to MOFA tomorrow morning, and the rest of visa application in the afternoon.

Mrs Barking-Hatstand now due to arrive some time in the middle Ramadan....excellent.

As well you know, the essence of great comedy is in the timing!

Many ta's

H-B-H

PS. Andy Capp, high praise indeed, I thank you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Thank-you for all your kind pointers, much appreciated.
> 
> Off to MOFA tomorrow morning, and the rest of visa application in the afternoon.
> 
> ...



With a username like that I think you'll in in very well around these (insane) parts. 
-


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

hey all - i have a question, my fiance and I are due to get married in september in the states. She is american and I from the UK. Once we get our marriage certificate - would we need to get it verified in the states or UK? (So she can ultimately get on my residency visa here.)

Thanks,


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

rsinner said:


> I think it will take 1 day. Go in the morning for the medical test, get the result in the afternoon, and get the visa stamped at the typing center in the medical center as well
> 
> The medical center in Al Safa has the "VIP" medical testing which gets done this quickly. They charge 650 Dhs for this VIP medical test (which normally costs in the region of 100-200 Dhs I think)
> All the best !



It is now AED 690 +40 for the typing. Timings : sun-Thurs 7000-12 noon and they will send you an sms when the result is ready. YOu get the result on the same day. check the location map : dohms.gov.ae/Hospitals-Clinics/PrimaryHealthCare/Al+Safa.htm


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> hey all - i have a question, my fiance and I are due to get married in september in the states. She is american and I from the UK. Once we get our marriage certificate - would we need to get it verified in the states or UK? (So she can ultimately get on my residency visa here.)
> 
> Thanks,


It should be both verified from your countries. Then for UAE legalisation :

1.) Your Marriage Certificate must be translated into Arabic by a court-approved legal translator. They are to put their seal on two Arabic copies. Phone for an appointment. [Rates have been 100 Dirhams per page.] Some ‘legal’ translators are listed: 

***** A. Oxford Translations – 04~2668333; Fax 268-3266 (1st floor Al Yasmeen Building in Deira. From Deira Clock Tower, go 1 km to intersection, turn right about 1 km, on left side, before Sana store.)
OR ** B. Arcadia Legal Translations – 04~3318272 (Between the Crown Plaza Hotel and City Tower 2 by ‘Subway Restaurant’ on the Mezzanine floor #53 … on Jumeirah/Satwa side of Sheikh Zayed Road.)
OR ** C. Lotus Legal Translation – 04~3244492 (Wafi City near ‘City Bank’ in Oud Metha Building #411).
OR ** D. Talat (Encyclopedia) Legal Translation – 04~3528555 (Above Choithrams in Bur Dubai, near Ramada Hotel, across street from Spinney’s. Take elevator to first floor, first door on the left, #103.)

2.) Bring the following papers and your passports (picture page copies) to the *Dubai Notary Public *office: 
- the two original Arabic certified translation (bring photocopy), … ALONG WITH, …
- the English Marriage Certificate (you leave copy with them).
You submit these documents for certification to the Notary Public office (in Tawar and in Barsha at the driving license building). They will verify your marriage documents and the translation for a fee.

6.	For international legal recognition, the Dubai Courts specified to me that you must also take all this paperwork to the following bureaus for certification (each place likely involves a fee as well):
a.	*Ministry of Justice *-- 2825-999, to authenticate signature and seal of the Notary Public.
(Go over Garhoud bridge, it is near on the opposite side of Dubai/Sharjah Road from City Centre Mall. There is Compu Me computer store, then Chili’s, Fudruckers restaurants, and car dealerships – in the same row of buildings, almost to the end of the road, between an Arab and Indian restaurant. Hard to find!) … AND,	b.	*Ministry of Foreign Affairs *– 222-1144 or 222-2250, to authenticate the seal of the Ministry of Justice. (It is behind the Etisalat building, which is on the ‘Deira’ side of the Dubai Creek. {The building with what looks like a golf ball on top of it – easy to spot and recognize!} In front of Etisalat on the Creek is the Sheraton Hotel, but the Ministry of Foreign Affairs is behind the Etisalat building directly across the street, on the corner of the intersection, a beige building with a big ‘Fuji Film’ sign on top. This office is on the 7th floor and hours are only from 8:30 to 11:45 a.m. Can you believe it?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Despite the wording in a spouse's visa she may work and the husband simply needs to provide a NOC (no Objection Certificate). The employer then only has the cost of a Labour Card. They do not have to obtain a new visa for her, which can make her attractive to an employer due to lower costs.
> 
> A married woman who is on her husband's visa (many of us are on our own visas) must also obtain his permission for things like obtaining a driving licence and canno t have her own alcohol licence. Welcome to the 1950's.
> 
> -


Do you know offhand how much a labour card is? (I'm based in Abu Dhabi emirate)
Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mgb said:


> Do you know offhand how much a labour card is? (I'm based in Abu Dhabi emirate)
> Thanks


While I do not know the answer to this question (and probably differs between AD and Dubai) I think it is the responsibility of the employer to get you one


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

rsinner said:


> While I do not know the answer to this question (and probably differs between AD and Dubai) I think it is the responsibility of the employer to get you one


Thanks for your reply. Yes I do know that it is my employer who pays, but I want to know what the cost will be as if I quite in a short time I quit, then I will be liable to pay it back.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mgb said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes I do know that it is my employer who pays, but I want to know what the cost will be as if I quite in a short time I quit, then I will be liable to pay it back.


Liable to pay it back? No one shoud ever sign a contract with such terms!

The cost is around Dhs 500, I think.
-


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Liable to pay it back? No one shoud ever sign a contract with such terms!
> 
> The cost is around Dhs 500, I think.
> -


Thank you


----------

